# It's never too early! (Homeschoolers)



## ewenlin (Oct 9, 2009)

From wretchedradio


----------



## jason d (Oct 9, 2009)

haha wow! i bet that ESV Study Bible is heavier than that kid!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol!


----------

